

Ask HN: Test drive my social commerce application - fezzl

Hi everyone.<p>My co-founder and I have been hacking over this past summer break to build a social commerce application to be sold to online retailers (but used by online consumers like me and you). Basically, it's a widget, to be deployed on ecommerce websites, that:<p>1) Allows visitors to consult friends directly on the shopping website itself to obtain advice and recommendations from their Facebook friends; and<p>2) Allows visitors to view, evaluate, and discuss their friends' purchases (think onsite Blippy/Facebook Beacon).<p>Expected benefits are increased conversions, social cross-selling, reduced abandonment, and traffic building without additional CPC costs.<p>We are in private Beta at the moment, but we are hoping to get more feedback from the "C" segment of our B2B2C product. We appreciate it if you could try us out, poke holes at our concept/actual product, and basically be as constructively mean as possible.<p>Edit: URL is http://shh.zuupy.com/?p=product&#38;pid=10001 (log in with our dummy Facebook account, demo@zuupy.com [password: zuupydemoaccount], on the bottom-left widget).<p>Looking forward to your feedback!
======
kmort
The given login doesn't work for me.

Also, I think the beta login URL should be <http://www.zuupy.com/> ? (I didn't
see a login field at the <http://shh.zuupy.com> demo store.)

~~~
fezzl
Hi, thanks for checking us out. The login URL is <http://shh.zuupy.com>, but
you will have to click on an item first, and then log in on the widget on the
bottom-left on the screen. Sorry I didn't make it clearer.

~~~
kmort
Either I'm taking crazy pills, or there's no widget in the bottom-left of that
page. (Windows/Firefox 3.6.7)

I can access the widget source at
[http://fezzlzuupyshh.appspot.com/zuupy/widget/pHb6pXZm1ga1dX...](http://fezzlzuupyshh.appspot.com/zuupy/widget/pHb6pXZm1ga1dXB5c2hochULEg56dXVweV9jdXN0b21lchjpBww/)
but something is failing to execute...

~~~
fezzl
Hey, thanks for checking us out again. I'm working to identify the problem
now; refreshing seems to solve the problem for me. If you're still interested,
we hope that you can try again, since we have been pretty starved of feedback
aside from the occasional prospect we speak to.

~~~
kmort
I'm not sure what else to add. Windows/Firefox on one network, Mac/Firefox and
my iPhone on another and there's just no widget displaying. Can you verify
this from another point of presence? It seems like it may environmental...

~~~
fezzl
That's strange. It works on our side (tested from multiple devices). We'll
work on fixing it.

Perhaps you could check out our landing page/video/marcomm materials for the
time being. We appreciate any and all feedback because we've been pretty
starved of it. Thanks a lot!

